# Andrea Chenier: Netrebko and Eyvazov



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

This video was recommended to me by Youtube today. Can't help but keep cracking up at this.

I didn't know La Scala stages parody of opera nowadays. Mind you, this was the 50th anniversary of the death of Maestro Victor de Sabata. He was probably confused by this comedy:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A parody?
That's downright cruel. Especially of all times -- now!
Yes Eyvazov's eyes kept darting to the left to see the conductor and he was not "in the moment" though his voice was much better than I expected. He seemed frightened. 
But I heard no off pitch singing from Netrebko, and she seemed to be doing the best she could with his discomfort.
Certainly far from some of the other ones I have seen but enjoy your ""cracking up."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with nina foresti that "parody" is a bit strong, though I had to chuckle at Eyvazov's anxious scanning of the conductor when he was supposed to be having his last conversation with the love of his life. Perhaps the singing is about the best we can expect nowadays, even in the home of Callas and de Sabata. I'm surprised to find, but maybe shouldn't be, that Netrebko's hubby sounds better than she does. But if mercifully fading memory serves, _Chenier_ was no better served at the Met several years ago, at least vocally, with the aging Patricia Racette wobbling through the role of Maddalena. Who should we cast in this opera today?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The only _spinto soprano_ I can think of today - with a voice still intact - for the Italian repertoire is Sondra Radvanovsky. She is singing heavier roles theses days; she is slated for (*Medea* at the Metropolitan Opera next season.

I heard some of the *Macbeth* she sang recently and it was not for her, in my opinion.

N.B. I just read she's singing *Turandot * this month in Italy. A bad idea.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Post deleted …………………..


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I really kept waiting for the bad part and I'm still waiting. He looked for the conductor more than you want but a singer looking for the conductor is not an unusual thing. And the singing sounded fine. I'm not going to re-listen for a better opinion because the reason I was a little distracted was I kept waiting for the horrible thing to happen.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> The only _spinto soprano_ I can think of today - with a voice still intact - for the Italian repertoire is Sondra Radvanovsky. She is singing heavier roles theses days; she is slated for (*Medea* at the Metropolitan Opera next season.
> 
> I heard some of the *Macbeth* she sang recently and it was not for her, in my opinion.
> 
> N.B. I just read she's singing *Turandot * this month in Italy. A bad idea.


Hasn't she cancelled all appearances for the forseeable?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ScottK said:


> I really kept waiting for the bad part and I'm still waiting. He looked for the conductor more than you want but a singer looking for the conductor is not an unusual thing. And the singing sounded fine. I'm not going to re-listen for a better opinion because the reason I was a little distracted was I kept waiting for the horrible thing to happen.


I wouldn't necessarily agree with the OP that the performance is laughable, but I did find it rather tragic from Netrebko's point of view. A once attractive light, lyric soprano now sounds hard and unattractive, the voice falsely darkened and forced. A whole night of that would make my ears hurt.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Sorry, but I couldn't listen to the end of that. Eyvazov was bearable, and better than expected. But Netrebko - that is some of the worst singing I've heard from a major stage in a very, very long time. I can't understand why theatres have been booking her when there are significantly better singers available. Surely the word has got around that she's totally lost what talent she once had??


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Hasn't she cancelled all appearances for the forseeable?


I haven't read anything about Radvanovsky cancellations, so I don't know.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tsaraslondon:
Are you saying that Radvanovsky has canceled her Medea at the Met this October? Say it ain't so friend!


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I wouldn't necessarily agree with the OP that the performance is laughable, but I did find it rather tragic from Netrebko's point of view. A once attractive light, lyric soprano now sounds hard and unattractive, the voice falsely darkened and forced. A whole night of that would make my ears hurt.


Yeah and there's nothing I would object to in that take. I haven't followed her at all but she definitely didn't dazzle me, she's supposed to be a reigning diva and if I went to hear this I'm sure the very least I would be saying is what's the shouting all about? If I'd watched her talent decline my take would be alot worse than that.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Post deleted………….


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://operawire.com/sondra-radvan...f-gran-teatre-del-liceus-the-queen-of-spades/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://operawire.com/sondra-radvan...f-gran-teatre-del-liceus-the-queen-of-spades/


So she is NOT canceling everything. Her mother just died and she needs some time. She had covid twice (and here I am complaining that I got it only once in December and took me almost 2 months to get rid of it!)
I wish her well. She is our greatest soprano talent today. Long may she reign.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Sondra Radvanovsky *

She's apparently singing just one performance of *Turandot*, with Jaho and Kauffman and Michele Pertusi.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

MAS said:


> *Sondra Radvanovsky *
> 
> She's apparently singing just one performance of *Turandot*, with Jaho and Kauffman and Michele Pertusi.


She and the others you listed will be recording the work under Pappano's direction.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

ALT said:


> She and the others you listed will be recording the work under Pappano's direction.


That's what I thought. They'll record the concert.


----------

